# PC oder Konsole für Racing Sim



## BitteNichtSchiessen (18. August 2018)

*PC oder Konsole für Racing Sim*

Hallo, ich bräuchte mal dringend einen fachkundigen Rat.

Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten mit Simracing angefangen. Da das Budget z.Z. recht überschaubar ist habe ich auf günstige Lösungen zurückgegriffen. Auf HarwareDealz habe ich eine Auflistung von günstigen, scheinbar spielegeigneten Rechnern gefunden und mir auf Basis der Ratschläge folgendes System aufgebaut:

- AMD Ryzen 2400g (mit Vega 11 Grafik)
- 8GB RAM (laufen auf 3000 Mhz)
- 256 GB SSD HD Sandisk 
- Gigabyte AB350M-DS3H (Mainboard)
- 300GB 5200er HD 
- Thrustmaster T150 pro (Racing wheel)
- Windows 10 Home

Spielen will ich längerfristig gerne Iracing. Zur Zeit spiele ich Project Cars und Accetto Corsa. Mein grosses Problem ist leider das beide Spiele ausserhalb der Traingsfahrten leider nicht mit dem System spielbar sind. Zwar komme ich, wenn ich alleine auf der Strecke bin, auf ca 100 FPS/ sec., aber kaum sind Gegner da, gibt es Framefreezes bis zu mehreren Sekunden, was ein Spielen unmöglich macht.

In Windows schalte ich vorher alle Autostartprogramme aus und nutze auch den Windows 10 Spielemodus.

Ich hatte eigentlich noch vor mir eine 1050TI oder 1060 Graikkarte zu holen und den RAM auf 16GB aufzustocken sobald ich wieder etwas investieren kann, habe aber Sorge, dass es dann auch nicht zuverlässig funktioniert. 

Deshalb überlege ich mir jetzt mir doch eine Konsole zu holen (PS4 wegen des Lenkrades). Da kann ich mir wenigstens sicher sein dass es soweit läuft und gebraucht kosten Diese auch nicht viel mehr als eine brauchbare Graka. Leider würde dann Iracing wegfallen, da es das ja nicht für die PS4 gibt.

Was denkt Ihr diesbezüglich? Werden die Probleme mit mehr RAM und grösserer Graka behoben sein oder scheint das doch eher ein Problem des Prozessors zu sein? (Aber das Ding kommt in Benchmarks an etwas ältere I7 Prozessoren ran. Das sollte doch eigentlich locker reichen. Die Hardware in den Konsolen ist doch auch nicht stärker.)

Ich hoffe auch auf die Cloud Gaming Angebote wenn die mal verfügbar werden. (Bin seit über einem halben Jahr als Beta bei Nvidia Now eingetragen, habe aber noch keinen Key bekommen). Das wäre wahrscheinlich sogar die beste Lösung für mich. (Hab glücklicherweise ne 200er Leitung) Habt Ihr Infos wann mit laufenden Diensten in dieser Richtung zu Rechnen ist? 

Ja, wäre schön wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hätte. Ich ärgere mich gerade ganz schön dass ich endlich alles zusammen habe und es trotzdem nicht läuft.


----------



## MircoSfot (18. August 2018)

*AW: PC oder Konsole für Racing Sim*

PC: WEIL: mehr als 90FPS bessere Reaktionszeit=> Später bremsen früher Gas, sichere Überholmanöver, bessere Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug.
Konsole: Weil: Ich bin ein Opa, mir reichen 60Hz mit bis zu 60FPS. Alle haben das selbe=> Konsole, also ist die Balance viel besser. Niemand dominiert mit mehr FPS/HZ/Eingabegeräte.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Konsole der Klare Sieger wenn es um PvP geht.


----------



## Rolk (19. August 2018)

*AW: PC oder Konsole für Racing Sim*

Die Leistungsprobleme dürften hauptsächlich an der Grafikkarte liegen und je nach Spiel auch etwas am RAM. Die iGP des 2400g ist zwar der beste Kompromiss den man kaufen kann, aber halt auch nicht mehr. Ein moderner 4 Kerner mit 8 Threads und eine GTX1050Ti aufwärts reichen eigentlich immer um eine normale PS4 nass zu machen.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. August 2018)

*AW: PC oder Konsole für Racing Sim*

Also ich rate bei Sim Racern immer zu PC.
Warum? Weil du da einfach die größere Auswahl hast und immer haben wirst.
Auf die Konsolen schaffen es nur wenige Simulationen.

Mit meinem System kann ich bspw. alle aktuellen Spiele mit min. 60 FPS auf höchsten/ fast höchsten Einstellungen mit 1920x1080 spielen.

Eine Konsole ist natürlich günstiger, dafür musst du Abstriche bei der Grafik machen und hast weniger Auswahl.
Ich warte noch auf die nächste Konsolengeneration und entscheide dann, ob ich auf Konsolen umsteige oder ob ich nochmal aufrüste.


----------



## onlygaming (19. August 2018)

*AW: PC oder Konsole für Racing Sim*

Also ich kriege immer Augenkrebs wenn ich auf der GC F1 2016/17(nächste Woche auch 18) spiele.
Der Inputlag ist sowas von Ekelhaft, das kann man gar nicht ausdrücken, man denkt man sitzt dann am PC an F1 2017 V2.0 weil es sich komplett anders (viel besser) fährt.


Ich würde immer zum PC greifen, man hat auch einfach die bessere Auswahl, GT Sport und Forza kommen nicht an rFactor 2 oder iRacing ran.
Mal sehen wie sie ACC für Konsolen umsetzen.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (20. August 2018)

*AW: PC oder Konsole für Racing Sim*

Ganz klar PC.

Größere und bessere Auswahl an Rennsims und meist auch zu einem günstigeren Preis. iRacing, rFactor2 oder auch Automobilista sind super Rennsimulationen, die einem auf der Konsole entgehen würden.
Bessere Hardwareunterstützung für Lenkräder und anderem Equipment auf dem PC. Auf Konsole (bzw. in deinem Fall PS4) ist man immer drauf angewiesen, was Sony da an Hardware erlaubt. Auf dem PC hat man zusätzlich noch Mod-Support.

Also eigentlich stellt sich die Frage gar nicht. Möchte man Rennsimulationen fahren, kommt man am PC nicht vorbei. Lieber ein paar Euro in ein bessere Grafikkarte und 16GB Speicher investieren. Natürlich muss man hin und wieder seinen PC aufrüsten. Aber wenn eine Konsolengeneration wechselt, fängt man ja praktisch auch von Null wieder an. Oft braucht man sogar ein neues Lenkrad, weil das Alte nicht mehr kompatibel ist. Das Problem hast du auf dem PC nicht.


----------

